

Real World Test: .Com vs. New GTLD Domain Names - bhartzer
http://globerunner.com/com-vs-new-gtld/

======
cambridge
It's going to take a long time for the general public to learn to trust
"random" or non-recognised domain names. I'd expect .com/.co.uk/.net/.org to
perform better conversion wise.

